

Big list of 2009 tech conferences that every startup should be aware of - andrew_null
http://andrewchenblog.com/2009/01/05/2009-conference-schedule-for-the-digital-media-industry/

======
Er1c
Should startups be going to conferences?

~~~
rms
Not if you're bootstrapping

------
crxnamja
good list.

